# Shop out of mothballs



## NeilYeag (Mar 28, 2020)

Since I am stuck in New York for the foreseeable future, Cleaned up the old shop and set up. The grinder is new and not completely set up. But the place is functional. Doubt if there will be any active knife customers for a while but... OH well still healthy and laying low here. Hope everyone is also OK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice set up. Dig the yellow grinder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2020)

What brand is the grinder? Do you have dust control?


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice setup. Look forward to seeing what comes out of the shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2020)

Where’s that awesome workbench?


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 29, 2020)

Sweet space!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 30, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> What brand is the grinder? Do you have dust control?



https://originblademaker.com/

Have not set up any dust control yet, just some shop vacs. Kind of put the brakes on any further capital expenses....! :(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 30, 2020)

Brink said:


> Where’s that awesome workbench?



The bench is still here, in the other room of the basement. This section is just set up for knives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 30, 2020)

Glad you are safe; definitely seems like a hot zone in that area.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 30, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Glad you are safe; definitely seems like a hot zone in that area.



yeah, really. We’re 14 miles apart and can’t have a visit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 2, 2020)

I really like the handsanding station next to the little anvil. Is that anvil for peening handle pins?


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 6, 2020)

milkbaby said:


> I really like the handsanding station next to the little anvil. Is that anvil for peening handle pins?



Just a handy little anvil for a variety of thing as well as pins. In the vice is a knife sanding vice I bought from the UK, its great as one can rotate it and move it around very easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 6, 2020)

Brink said:


> yeah, really. We’re 14 miles apart and can’t have a visit



Yep, not venturing very far afield right now. To the grocery store. But honestly I have been pretty much Haz Matting since this first started. Remember I lived in China and throughout Asia for a long time. I knew they were (and are) lying about this from the beginning. Terrible thing, you all be safe. 

Hope to see you at some point Brink!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

